# gowaterless ???



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone heard of or used this .co.uk site? 

I've just ordered some of their middle range waterless spray for £5.95 for a 500ml bottle and some of their £2.95 wheel cleaner. 

Just wondered if people had any experience of the products. I'm still not a convert to the full waterless wash but after a good clean, clay and wax of my daily driver i've been spending 10-15 minutes every two days wiping it down with demon shine and megs ultimate quik detailer and its looking great. I haven't used my rotary on the paint work yet but when i do I want to make sure these regular wipe downs are done with a good product. 
At the same time i'm going to continue with full details using water and the usual products so I don't want to pay through the nose for waterless wash products as well. 

These seemed quite good value. gowaterless.co.uk


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

LINK


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have bought loads from go waterless before. They are good to deal with and deliver very quickly.

The middle of the range one is the "Ultimate" and I buy this in 5ltrs. I dont use it to waterless wash, but I use it after the main wash just as a spray on polish. Its brilliant, superb shine, and very quick to use.

Its better IMO than the more expensive Dri Wash n Guard, as the Ultimate can be used on slightly damp cars whereas the other one needs a totally dry car. Also, the Ultimate can be used on exterior trim but the DWG cant as it just turns it white.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have known about them a good while but not actually tried there stuff though.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

The middle of the line product is what I've ordered so fingers crossed it'll be a useful product. They did seem very good value compared to other spray and wipe products which to be honest i think are over sold as to there performance. As mentioned I'll definitely only be using it as a secondary wash product for use during the week to top up my normal wash process. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

please do keep us updated on the progress of this - sounds like an interesting product.

interesting to hear also, that the middle product may be more use than the top-of-the range one - the mention of kaolin clay in the top-end one reminded me of the chemicalGuys waterless product which also makes reference to that stuff (not sure what it is though...)

would either product be comparable to something like the greased lightening 'showroom shine' product?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Got to say that it does look interesting....

Although they fall down on one very big issue for me...



> Guarantee & Returns
> New (Unopened) Products - 7 Day Money Back Guarantee
> We feel it is important that you are completely happy with your purchase from us. So we offer a 7 day money back 'no quibble' guarantee on new (unopened) products.


They make it very clear that you can only return products if you are unhappy with them, if they are UNOPENED....

So you can't buy them, test them and return if you are not happy....

For me, that is them not putting their products on the line.

So basically all I could do is be unhappy with the look or the bottle, and return it.... rubbish!

Shame really........I just may have given them a try....

:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> So basically all I could do is be unhappy with the look or the bottle, and return it.... rubbish!
> 
> Shame really........I just may have given them a try....


I think the "Sale of Goods Act" would probably countermand that bit of nonsense...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> I think the "Sale of Goods Act" would probably countermand that bit of nonsense...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I know it would - but others may not, and I would rather they come out and say, we want you to be completely happy with our products, so will accept returns even if you have tried it and don't like it...it's only fair imo

Plus, I buy, I hate, I have to fight to get my money back.... not really good enough in this day and age.

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I use it and rate it quite highly. Tried the basic one first, (easy clean?) found it was fairly average but did the job so bought 5 litres of ultimate and it is a lot better. Works well and leaves a nice shine with the wax. Only issue I had was that the bottles they sell the 500ml in have crap trigger heads on them. Nice orangey smell also. All in all a good waterless cleaner and a good price.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Afraid you're NOT covered under the SoGA or Distance Selling Regs. Their so called 'satisfaction guarantee' is no more than you're entitled to anyway under Distance Selling Regs.

You would be covered under SoGA if the product was 'not of merchantable quality' or 'reasonably fit for the purpose made known'. You'd have one hell of a job proving either of those.

This is the waterless I've used...and it does have a 'genuine' satisfaction guarantee...but costs a bit more http://www.permaclear-carcare.co.uk/pro-dry-clean.html


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree it would be hard to fight 

Either way, it shows how decent looking products, which was interesting can be soured by poor wording and website design...

Thanks for your link as well...I'll have a think about that!

:thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, gowaterless delivered nice and promptly with the items I ordered waiting for me yesterday. 
My daily driver is pretty clean at the moment as I've been wiping it down with Megs Ultimate QD every other day but the Mrs's Voyager is looking rather tired so I will give it a go this weekend and see how it comes up. I was impressed with the bottles the product comes in but havent actually "used" them yet so can't say if they are actually any good.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep us updated!

:thumb:


----------



## bigal12 (Apr 7, 2011)

i use this stuff after i wash my car http://www.wilcodirect.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_53&products_id=8877 also has carnauba wax in it so brings up a nice shine


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

So an update....

Went out this evening and used the Go-Waterless Ultimate on the GF's slightly dirty white Voyager. It had a round trip to Birmingham last weekend after a full wash and temporary spray wax (not got round to a decent detail yet) and after a week of school runs was pretty dusty and since the drive back from Brummie was wet the rear door was pretty dirty.

The product smells nice and orangey and i found the spray bottle a nice size (500ml) and actually liked the trigger head. I'll re-use the bottles for other products once its empty :thumb:

I followed the instructions and used 1 MF for wiping on and one for buffing. I sprayed a panel at a time and worked in the old school method of top to bottom. The product was visible binding to the dirt and it was clearly running off of the paintwork prior to me wiping off and once buffed the paint had a nice shine. Unfortunately the paint is in pretty bad condition so it was hard to ascertain if it was marring at all but the wiping off felt very slick. I had planned to polish a panel but that will have to wait. 

One thing I did notice that although it said it can be used on glass i did find it hard to buff of without leaving a fine residue. It also certainly didn't deep clean the paint as there were visible greasy type marks left which i couldn't remove.

Overall i was fairly impressed, this was my first proper waterless wash and i'm happy with the results. I will use it again but it will only be used alongside my normal 2 bucket method as a top up wash during the week.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

DSR's arent a product guarantee in the sense of the SoGA.

DSR's allow you to return a product 'without reason' within 7 days of receipt (or upto 3 months in some circumstances).

Anyways, Im quite interested in a 'quality' waterless system for when summer(!) comes and the inevitable hosepipe ban.

The permaclear pro appears good (well what product wouldnt with a fox advertising it!) but some close up shots of paintwork before and after would help where any waterless system is concerned.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------

